# "Little Boys" and "little Girls" is now inappropriate



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

A Nebraska school district is instructing school teachers not to "label" children by referring to them as little boys and girls. They are expecting teachers to refer to them by gender neutral names like "purple penguins" and Lil' campers". 

This is political correctness run amok. I would immediately demand a a no-confidence vote and replace every purple penguin on that entire school board and send them packing.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Made up by morons with too much time on their hands and supported by mental midgets everywhere. Good thing they are not trying to solve a problem that involves life or death.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

What does "purple penguin" mean?

It sounds like these teachers need to spend more time at Inor's School of Coexistence being punched in the head!


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Geezus kriced.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

That is messed up on so many levels. 
Purple penguins? I thought it was racist to refer to people by color. 
Yet it is okay to identify a gender by color?
Two words...Home Schooling


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The parents need to riot in the street over this nonsense. Seriously.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Psychotic ahaha and revolting.
Common sense. Remind a child they aren't purple, how stupid the barney people act and how much better it is to be a man or woman than a lier who has to lie to be supposedly ok. Because they really aren't and want people to pretend.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Now would be a great time for some new animated emoticons!!!!!!!!!
Purple penguins..really..??


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> ...Inor's School of Coexistence being punched in the head!


I don't know about anyone else but that just cracks me and my boys up!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We will refer to them a blobs of human tissue that some how lived long enough not to have been flushed by plan parent hood.
This is the world we allowed.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

BagLady said:


> Now would be a great time for some new animated emoticons!!!!!!!!!
> Purple penguins..really..??


I got something for their purple penguins...say hello to my little friend...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sockpuppet said:


> The Lincoln schools Superintendent walked back a lot of this during a subsequent school board meeting.
> 
> I would consider this a warning shot for more such stupid, errrr.....liberal policies.


I don't believe for a minute that the Superintendent has any plans of NOT forging ahead with this communist agenda. They will lie when confronted and continue their assault in other ways behind closed doors. They are winning in many areas so People Get Ready, There's a Train A-Coming...Mark my words people.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> We will refer to them a blobs of human tissue that some how lived long enough not to have been flushed by plan parent hood.
> This is the world we allowed.


Hmmmm...seemed pretty forced on people. All the gov had to do was make cheat, lie, steal and destroy a style and some people dived right in and drug the rest involuntarily.
But if you didn't approve you didn't want to allow, ya just got over run by the gov chumming people up for this chump-off. I just wish it didn't have to be such an ordeal for everyone. Handled better despite politically correct showboating. Bad form.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

You want an interesting one? A couple years ago we had to learn to start dealing with "Transgender Youth", calling him a her and her a him. BY LAW, we had to start allowing them to use the "opposite gender" bathrooms, play boys/girls sports, change their gender in our computers, etc.

NOW, we have a "Gender Neutral" student. That's right. Identifies as NEITHER. We have to refer to "it" as "it" or "them". They get a special bathroom. At taxpayer expense. Wrap your brain around that mind ****. :shock:


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I don't know about anyone else but that just cracks me and my boys up!


Damn Slippy! You got some butt ugly boys!!!!!! :shock:


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

bigdogbuc said:


> You want an interesting one? A couple years ago we had to learn to start dealing with "Transgender Youth", calling him a her and her a him. BY LAW, we had to start allowing them to use the "opposite gender" bathrooms, play boys/girls sports, change their gender in our computers, etc.
> 
> NOW, we have a "Gender Neutral" student. That's right. Identifies as NEITHER. We have to refer to "it" as "it" or "them". They get a special bathroom. At taxpayer expense. Wrap your brain around that mind ****. :shock:


BIGDOGBUC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHERE THE HELL YOU BEEN????
Welcome back!! That shit your talkin about doesnt surprise me. I was in Portland, a couple months after MT. St. Helen's went off.
Found a whole new world up there! Met my first transvestite, punkers, etc. I was really out of place in my cowgirl boots and jeans...
Now then. Where's those Monkeys???


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

*BIG DOG!!!!!*

My world is now complete! Welcome back pal!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

BagLady said:


> BIGDOGBUC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHERE THE HELL YOU BEEN????
> Welcome back!! That shit your talkin about doesnt surprise me. I was in Portland, a couple months after MT. St. Helen's went off.
> Found a whole new world up there! Met my first transvestite, punkers, etc. I was really out of place in my cowgirl boots and jeans...
> Now then. Where's those Monkeys???


Hell yeah! Monkey porn-R-Us!!!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

BagLady said:


> BIGDOGBUC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHERE THE HELL YOU BEEN????
> Welcome back!! That shit your talkin about doesnt surprise me. I was in Portland, a couple months after MT. St. Helen's went off.
> Found a whole new world up there! Met my first transvestite, punkers, etc. I was really out of place in my cowgirl boots and jeans...
> Now then. Where's those Monkeys???


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

BagLady said:


> BIGDOGBUC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHERE THE HELL YOU BEEN????
> Welcome back!! That shit your talkin about doesnt surprise me. I was in Portland, a couple months after MT. St. Helen's went off.
> Found a whole new world up there! Met my first transvestite, punkers, etc. I was really out of place in my cowgirl boots and jeans...
> Now then. Where's those Monkeys???


Now baglady you know damned well that there were some guys there in cowgirl boots and skin tight jeans too!

And welcome back Bigdog...the locals missed you.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Inor said:


> *BIG DOG!!!!!*
> 
> My world is now complete! Welcome back pal!


Me too buddy!!!! I couldn't seem to ever keep up with you or in touch "over there"!!!!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> Me too buddy!!!! I couldn't seem to ever keep up with you or in touch "over there"!!!!


I'm still over there and over here. I am guessing you are back at work now. Good summer?


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> Now baglady you know damned well that there were some guys there in cowgirl boots and skin tight jeans too!
> 
> And welcome back Bigdog...the locals missed you.


Missed you too!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Inor said:


> I'm still over there and over here. I am guessing you are back at work now. Good summer?


Summer is always good! I posted a thread about how my year started in General Talk. You should check it out....

I couldn't keep up with the format over there. Felt like I was losing touch with you guys. Guess I'm slow...


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I feel the same way. I like there. But this is much easier to follow and there are a few guys here that are not there. I check both a few times per day.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> Now baglady you know damned well that there were some guys there in cowgirl boots and skin tight jeans too!
> 
> And welcome back Bigdog...the locals missed you.


No doubt. It was FREAKY! I don't know what scared me more, the "Slam Dancing", or the fact that those "GUYS" looked better than me!!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

BagLady said:


> No doubt. It was FREAKY! I don't know what scared me more, the "Slam Dancing", or the fact that those "GUYS" looked better than me!!


Damn right that. Men with fashion sense disturb me. (Thank God for Mrs Inor or I would look like a homeless guy.)


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

bigdogbuc said:


>


:lol::lol: Damn it! Where are the good emoticons!!!


----------

